# Very first build!



## ste2425 (Jun 11, 2008)

Im half way through my build but i have only just found this thread so i thought id show the world my, i think, very good looking rig 

Wat ive done:
First I cut a basic window shape in the side pannel, not very original mod i no but it was the first thing i did 
Second i added a blow hole on the top, again not very original but hey i like it the blow hole used to suck air out of my rig and i had one of them cotton fake fire things on top so it looked like fire comeing out the top of my rig, but i realised it would cool my ram down better if the air was sucked in so the fire had to go 
Third was the paint job, LIME GREEN!!!!!!! of cause (i should have done it last)
Forth was ad a window to the front of the case and give it a lime green tint (completally my own idea that one)
and the last thing ive done is add 16 green leds around the glass window, finished last night 

Next to do:
Finish Of the Drive bay controll pannel, willl include toggle switch for lights, usb connector, manual fan speen controll, power and hard drive lights, and maby a little screen for graphics card temp.
Respray and tidy up and dents or damage then give a a coat of varnish to finish off.

Well thats it so far ive spent a good few months on this and tbh i love it  great hobby.
Let me no what you think or any ideas how to finish of things or make them better  all comments welcome good or bad  cheers
ste







<a href="http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll192/ste2425/?action=view&current=Photo-0091.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll192/ste2425/Photo-0091.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ste2425 (Jun 11, 2008)

cheers man


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



interesting..


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 11, 2008)

i take it thats a good interesting


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

the... visual effect doesnt agree with my aesthetic taste, but as long as it works i guess...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 11, 2008)

Interesting indeed. Looks good so far! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 11, 2008)

cheers man
wat im going to do next is tidy up the blow hole on top, I want to make funnel like contraption. like a half cup, any ideas how it can be done wat i can use to make the funnel?






any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4841

something like this unit would make it a lot easier. the sound absorbing foam would also make it quieter, assuming you faced it away from yourself.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 11, 2008)

that could work but i would have to do allot of shaping to get the well half a cup like shape its a little too square, i could just use a polersyrene up, cut it to the right shape an use the same sealant stuff i used for my windows once is been painted an glued on a gues?


----------

